# "u sentu d vritat" [ho sento de veritat]



## poline8

Bonjour a tous,

Voila, j'aimerai la traduction de* "u sentu d vritat"* . C'est un espagnol qui parle mais pourtant ça ne ressemble pas vraiment a de l'espagnol, peut-etre a du catalan?? Si quelqu'un si connait ici en espagnol ou en catalan... merci de m'éclairer 

Bonne soirée et merci d'avance!!


----------



## merquiades

Salut je ne saurai pas te dire de quelle langue il s'agit.  Ce n'est pas de l'espagnol et ce n'est pas vraiment du catalan non plus.  Mais c'est clair que c'est proche, mais je ne sais pas....  Le sens, par contre, est facile à traduire en français.  Ça veut dire tout simplement "je suis vraiment désolé(e)" Salut!.... Si Favara,es probable que tinguis raó..... però està molt mal escrit.


----------



## Favara

És català, però mal escrit: _Ho sento de veritat_.


----------



## Lexinauta

La expresión original es algo así como una mala transcripción fonética.


----------



## Rintoul

Lexinauta said:


> La expresión original es algo así como una mala transcripción fonética.


 
Bueno, en mi dialecto del catalán pronunciariamos la frase muy parecida a como se ha transcrito en este caso ("da britat" sería el único cambio)

Probablemente el texto proviene de un mensaje SMS (o incluso correo electrónico) escrito deprisa y usando las elisiones y licencias típicas de esta clase de comunicaciones


----------



## ACQM

Ho sento de veritat = Je suis brément desolé(e)


----------



## ursu-lab

És un català que s'expressa malament, fent servir frases castellanes traduïdes amb el traductor automàtic mental. "Lo siento" no es diu "ho sento", en català correcte es diu: em sap greu (de debò).


La traduction française est: Je suis vraiment désolé(e)


----------



## poline8

Merci beaucoup a vous tous!! 
C'est en effet la traduction a laquelle j'avais pensé et qui allait le mieux dans le contexte!
Donc merci pour votre aide et bonne journée


----------

